# Kayfun Dual Coil



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

This guy makes me laugh so much, but a good tutorial non-the-less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

Anybody tried a dragon coil?


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Anybody tried a dragon coil?



I tried one, but with a micro coil. Didn't work very well. I will try again.


----------



## CraftyZA (17/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Anybody tried a dragon coil?



I did the other day. Was not crazy about it.
It had a bit of a sharp edge to it. Like the oxygen was wrong.


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I did the other day. Was not crazy about it.
> It had a bit of a sharp edge to it. Like the oxygen was wrong.


what was the lifecycle on that then?  build, taste and gooi?


----------



## CraftyZA (17/1/14)

Tom said:


> what was the lifecycle on that then?  build, taste and gooi?


Fiddled for about 30 mins, then chucked it. Not gonna waste too much time with something that was not working for me. Will try again in a different atty. still got 2 nano coils prepared at 1.4 ohm each

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

This build I did last night. Gets the best hits by far.


----------



## Zodiac (19/1/14)

Nice one @Gizmo, looks mean !


----------



## Tom (19/1/14)

wow, neat coil. gotta try this too....already dl'ed the clip


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> This build I did last night. Gets the best hits by far.



Isn't it too hot like he said? What did you build it on? Do you have airflow control on that?


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

Its not hot to be honest. Its about the same heat as iClear 16 Dual Coil. I have the air control fully open.


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its not hot to be honest. Its about the same heat as iClear 16 Dual Coil. I have the air control fully open.


Cool. I have the ordinary Kayfun lite without air control. Just scared it's going to be too hot......but will try anyway.


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

I like it alot. Nice vapor, warm vape, not hot. Awesome built all and all.
Thanks @Gizmo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

Its super sick hey. What did your resistance come out as?


----------



## RIEFY (19/1/14)

gizmo did u recieve the kayfun yet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its super sick hey. What did your resistance come out as?


At 0.67 ohm. Will maybe bring it up a bit with next build. Was thinking I'm going to get dry hits, but the wicking is keeping up. Awesome.


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

It left on friday so no bro? Also please look at the PM you sure that tracking number is correct?


----------



## RIEFY (19/1/14)

will double check when I get home. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (19/1/14)




----------



## Andre (19/1/14)

Guys, I hear a lot about the coils you are building or have built, but see no pictures of your builds. Frankly, I do not believe you have done it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (19/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Guys, I hear a lot about the coils you are building or have built, but see no pictures of your builds. Frankly, I do not believe you have done it.


this!


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

Scared you guys start to think I'm a coilaholic. Don't want to bore you will all my coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Scared you guys start to think I'm a coilaholic. Don't want to bore you will all my coils.


I'm never bored with coils, might just learn something and another forumite just suddenly might see the light from one of your pictures. Look and learn, as they say. So, do not feel obliged, but please do post pics, with notes and comments, of your coils, they will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/1/14)

Matthee said:


> I'm never bored with coils, might just learn something and another forumite just suddenly might see the light from one of your pictures. Look and learn, as they say. So, do not feel obliged, but please do post pics, with notes and comments, of your coils, they will be appreciated.


Cool stuff. Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/1/14)

Derick said:


>



Oh fantastic!! Should we ever get to have a coil building competition, this has to be one of the builds!


----------

